# Trovoada a W de Silves - 05-03-2011



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2011 às 18:43)

Já ontem fiz a referência no Seguimento Sul, mas deixo aqui este tópico, para registo da situação.

Ontem ao final da tarde uma célula com grande actividade passou a W de Silves, proporcionando uma inúmera quantidade de clarões visíveis (e bem audíveis) daqui. A zona de Portimão deve ter sido bem afectada. Depois aqui por cima de Silves já passou em fase de dissipação.

O radar mostrava esta situação:






Ainda filmei um pouco, mas não deu para apanhar muitos raios propriamente ditos. Fica aqui o video:


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

Bom apanhado! tive pena não estar ontem em armação


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Muito bom


----------

